# What do you think of this guy's color?



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Unique Calico Tobiano colt


----------



## DiamondCommander (Jan 3, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats a cool colour but no way is that colt worth $1000, grade horse who has had limited training and they don't know the background


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I didnt know horses could be calico, in that term anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I couldn't care less what color he was because he is a very ugly colt. I pray whoever is stupid enough to pay $1000 for him will geld him. I doubt that he is just in the typical "ugly baby" stage.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think he's cute! The only thing I really see odd about him is his head looks kind of large. And maybe he isn't as muscular as a top-bred QH baby, but I definitely wouldn't call him ugly. I would take him home (but not for $1000, I could get a broke horse for that).

As for his color, it's really different! The closest I've seen is spotted mules that are oddly colored like that. But I've never seen a horse with different colored spots like that.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

He is certainly ugly. Ugly back, ugly neck, ick. =\


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ricci is just a hater haha. I dont think he is that bad, gelding material for sure, but he may grow up to be a nice looking animal.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow I find him very good looking XD Not ugly at all. I bet he would look good with a summer coat! Love the colour too.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

The color sure is different. But I agree, he isn't worth 1,000 bucks.. he might be going through "the funk" right now, but his confo is horrible. But again, he's young and could be rapidly changing.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing spectacular at all. Heck, I would take him for $10 bucks. 

Ugly head, freakish neck, low pasterns. Ehhh.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He needs to be gelded. His owner had his tested for chimerism I believe and was planning on using him as a stud until his test came back negative. At the time the owner sent the test off, she had him listed at over 4500.


His current owner is also breeding "seasonal" brindles...


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Umm... he's not "ugly" but there's quite a few issues with the way he's put together.. however, given the fact that he's still young and still growing that might change once he's fully mature. BUT without knowing anything about his parentage/history I wouldn't pay anything close to what they're asking for him.

Sounds to me like someone's trying to make a quick buck off of a "unique" color, nothing more.

WTF is a "seasonal brindle" anyways?? Either the animal is brindle or not.. there's no in between IMO.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

mysticdragon72 said:


> Umm... he's not "ugly" but there's quite a few issues with the way he's put together.. however, given the fact that he's still young and still growing that might change once he's fully mature. BUT without knowing anything about his parentage/history I wouldn't pay anything close to what they're asking for him.
> 
> Sounds to me like someone's trying to make a quick buck off of a "unique" color, nothing more.
> 
> WTF is a "seasonal brindle" anyways?? Either the animal is brindle or not.. there's no in between IMO.




According to the people she bought him from, during certain seasons he's brindle, others he's not. In other words he's not a brindle, but she got taken for a good amount of money.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

"Seasonal" brindle is basically textured hair that only shows certain times of the year.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I guess I should have just posted the pics and not the whole ad, I was more posting because of his unusual color/markings then anything else. Neat that someone else knew of him! I didn't see anything in the ad saying he's breeding quality, and I agree he's not worth $1000, I wouldn't even pay $10 for him, but only because I have my plate full as it is and don't need other mouth to feed, but it's really none of my business what his owner chooses to price him at. 

Alittle interesting that they desided against breeding him because he tested neg for chimerism, since that would not pass on to his foals.

I know nothing about this colt other then what was in the ad, and I'm starting to think I should think twice about posting pics of my own horses after seeing how he was torn apart (I didn't know anything about any ideas of breeding him, the ad doesn't say anything about that, he's definately not breeding quality). 

I just thought his color was really interesting and thought I'd see what others thought, about his color! And even wondered if he might be a chimerism, knowing that he's not really makes me currious what caused his coloring (I've seen the spotted mules to, and it does look similar). 

Personally, I think he'd make a really cute gelding for someone, with the added bonus of a unique color.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

AFAIK there is really no known cause for the calico look in horses right now.

 I did just jump in with the information that I know about him. There was quite a bit shared about this colt elsewhere. 

I still stand behind the fact he should be gelded and it should be _before_ he goes to someone else. I can foresee someone snapping him up to breed to him because of his color alone. Not saying it will happen, but I can see it happening. To many people breed for color and color alone...


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, I notice that a lot of people breed for color alone now a days and it's really quite sad. You'd think they would be more responsible breeders than they are, but I guess money is more important than improving their breed.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think he is cute, not stallion worthy, but unique. The only thing that would get me is that the only way to see that he is unique is that you'd have to be standing on top of him to notice the different colors. In the pics from far away it doesn't look that unique. I wonder what caused his coat to do that though????


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think he's sweet but I don't know much about conformation or what a foal will look like when he's older. I've seen some horses with features like a short, thick neck and a roman nose that would be ugly on some horses but it looks great on others.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I was glad for the extra info, I tend to be facinated by color oddities, I would NEVER breed for them, but they are interesting. Very currious what would be learned through color testing.

He for sure should be gelded, no doubt about that, he's still a baby though, I've never gelded one that young, so it doesn't seem that weird to me that it's not been done yet (now if he was a 2 year old, it'd bother me), but then I've also never sold one that young either, so I may just not be thinking that way. But if he was mine he'd be gelded before going simple because of the irrisponsible breeder attraction.

I do hope he's bought by some wonderful owner that just wants a sweet gelding to love, and I really hope they don't come here and see how he's been torn apart. Luckily for me I know I have the most perfect, gorgeous horse ever, and I'll just stick my fingers in my ears and hum really loudly if anyone tries to say differently. His new owner may not have that skill.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On the gelding that young thing... As soon as both testicles are palpable they can be gelded. Pistol (our pony colt) was gelded at 3.5 months with no complications and worries.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

ND Appy - I'm vaguely familiar with this colt - through another location. I wonder if we are talking about the same place/group? 

I agree that the colt is overpriced and fear greatly that the owner got took. Even with a unique color, the conformation issues make the colt not worth breeding - and whatever mutation caused the multiple colors may not be inheritable. That's the problem when one tries to breed for color.

I have no issue with someone wanting to breed for color - but there needs to be more than just color in the animals produced. I would hate to see a line of uniquely colored horses produced that can't be used for anything but pasture puffs!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dee - that could very well be that we are.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

SOOOO precious!! Love the color


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I think he is a cutie pie. He would make a good gelding, nothing really says that he hasn't been gelded yet, they didn't mention future stallion or anything in the add, but seems like others know a lot about him. 
I think he is in baby stage, which also might affect his color right? Maybe both the colors will darken with age. I have seen black and brown and white on a horse before, it could turn into that.
As for his price, far to high for a baby. Would maybe be half of that. Maybe.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Around here (in Oklahoma, where this colt is) even $500 is high. I was at an auction not long ago where some clydesdale/thoroughbred weanlings sold for $25 each. I was sick - some of them were gorgeous - one was black with four white stockings and a white mane and tail. That's color for you - and $25. You just KNOW they went to a kill buyer...


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Babies do go through ugly funks. You should see my mare as a 2yr old. EW HAHAHA


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think it's fair to say this colt is ugly... those are terrible shots if you're looking for conformation. <- An excuse I hear all the time when people are actually asking for conformation critiques. Yet now, when the photos weren't posted for critique (at least not of the conformation), everyone is trying their darnedest to critique. Everyone is probably talking about this photo:










And truth is, that photo makes him look awkward. But, he's parked out, he's at a funny angle, and he's got his winter fuzzies. Not to mention he's just a BABY!

SO, to answer the OP's question, I think his color is very unique indeed, and he is a very rare _true_ tri-color.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I've actually seen pix of him without his winter woolies, and he's actually a very nice little horse. Not breeding quality, but no really bad conformation faults. If I was in the market for a colt with color, I would have a serious look at him...


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

He is not worth $1000.00 and I don't like his markings at all, color not too bad, I just don't care for those funny spots.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

dee said:


> Around here (in Oklahoma, where this colt is) even $500 is high. I was at an auction not long ago where some clydesdale/thoroughbred weanlings sold for $25 each. I was sick - some of them were gorgeous - one was black with four white stockings and a white mane and tail. That's color for you - and $25. You just KNOW they went to a kill buyer...


Wow that is sad. I probably would have bought as many as I could have and would have been killed by my parents. But they are just babies, its not like they eat a lot. Poor things.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree. $500 is too much. I can get well bred, good looking weanlings for $500. You cant ride color!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, I probably wouldn't pay it either. I found a much better little guy for $300 and I don't even know what I would pay that for him. I would probably want to see his parents and really check him out before I decided what I would pay for him, but it would be a fool who would pay $1000 for him.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I don't think it's fair to say this colt is ugly... those are terrible shots if you're looking for conformation. <- An excuse I hear all the time when people are actually asking for conformation critiques. Yet now, when the photos weren't posted for critique (at least not of the conformation), everyone is trying their darnedest to critique. Everyone is probably talking about this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this......I didn't comment as I could not evalute this guy properly due to the angle of the picture....Thre may be a nice horse in there somewhere......I brought home a pretty ugly duckling .....3 month old pot bellied PMU and he is now 7 years old and absolutely lovely.....he could be a diamond in the rough

Super Nova


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Wow that is sad. I probably would have bought as many as I could have and would have been killed by my parents. But they are just babies, its not like they eat a lot. Poor things.


I _seriously_ considered it - but at that time I didn't own a trailer (bought one a few weeks later) and really didn't have good facilities for babies. No more land than I have, I'm full up and then some now...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That stinks. I don't have a trailer either, but I'm sure I would have been able to beg someone for one. lol. That's so... sad. I want to adopt a foal. I am really working on it. There is a place in Massachusetts that has foals that are Nurse foals so they are really young and you have to bottle feed them, but imagine the connection you would have with that foal after all that!


----------

